# Placa Audiorritmica Para Motores 220v Sincronicos de efectos de iluminacion



## oscarcito_ale (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola colegas ando buscando un circuito audiorritmico para controlar un motor sincronico de 220v para un efecto de iluminacion nini moon. encontre una foto pero no se ve nada ni te da ningun dato si alguien me puede dar una mano con el circuito estaria agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Nov 27, 2009)

me la juego porque es un operacional conectado como filtro pasa bajos...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 27, 2009)

si no reuerdo mal, ese circuito es solo un pre de microfono con un comparador de tencion que sirve para disparar un triac el cual alimenta al motor.
Hace un tiempo habia diseñado un circuito similar con el mismo proposito.


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 6, 2009)

BUenas, oscarsito, conseguiste el circuito para hacer lo del motor de 220v?


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Dic 8, 2009)

no aun no consegui nada lo tengo parado al efecto si conseguis algo seria bueno que lo compartas ya que me interesaria.Saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 8, 2009)

oscar, armate un audiorritmico con filtro pasa bajos, y salida por triac para cagra inductiva, eso va de sobra.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

sí, alexus, sí.
Buena sugerencia.


----------



## alexus (Dic 9, 2009)

nadie te da corte zeta!! yo lo arme, lo pobre, lo uso y lo recomiendo!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola, yo tenía por ahí un circuito muy simple. De un elecret a un lm324 y de ahí a un CD4027... luego a un puente H echo con cuatro transistores para que el motor gire hacia un lado u otro con cada pulso...


----------



## alexus (Dic 9, 2009)

eso para motor dc (creo), buscalo que seria un ineresante aport dj!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 10, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> nadie te da corte zeta!! yo lo arme, lo pobre, lo uso y lo recomiendo!!


 
iiiiiuuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiii, no toy loco, por fin puedo salir del placard


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2009)

Vengo leyendo este post desde prácticamente su inicio y todavía no entiendo que es lo que desean que haga el motor.


----------



## alexus (Dic 10, 2009)

no,no, aguantate un ratito mas que se te pasa...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Vengo leyendo este post desde prácticamente su inicio y todavía no entiendo que es lo que desean que haga el motor.


 

la explicacion mas sencilla?? que el motorcito mueva una rueda de espejos al ritmo de la musica


----------



## alexus (Dic 10, 2009)

todo comenzo tratando de averiguar que funcion hacia esa placa (invertir el giro de un motor al ritmo de la musica). luego fuimos dando ideas que somo suplirla 
(esta bien dicho??).


gracias por venir "fogo", capaz que podes darnos alguna idea...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> .....gracias por venir "fogo", capaz que podes darnos alguna idea...


Vúmetro láser:
Un láser chino que incida en un espejo.
El espejo montado sobre el motor lineal de posicionamiento de un disco rígido que haya pasado a mejor vida..
El motor accionado por corriente, un MOSFET a la salida del audiorrítmico.

El grado de desviación es proporcional a la corriente y la corriente a la señal de audio.
El motor lineal del HD prácticamente NO tiene inercia (Comparada con otros tipos de motores)

Con un poco de maña hasta se podría implementar algún dibujo con el mismo láser.

Si alguien pregunta “Yo no dije nada”


----------



## alexus (Dic 10, 2009)

gracias fogo, pero no entendistes bien...

una imagen vale mas que mil palabras: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO124UQYQ-g

concentrate en observar solo un haz de luz, ya que los lentes dobles confunden un poco.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 10, 2009)

cuando vaya a lo de mi vieja voy a sacarle fotos a los efectos que tengo guardados.
de esa forma pueden ver bien algunas cositas por dentro, y tal vez, entender bien como funcionan estos equipos, que por mas que parezcan cosa é mandinga es bien pavo el tema

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2009)

estoy buscando el cto que describí... en algún lado tiene que estar... ya aparecerá...

yo no ubicaba el magic moon... ahora que lo veo... alguien se acuerda del star flower? era un efecto medio parecido, con los tres lentes de colores al centro y los espejos... era alargado hacia los costados... su funcionamiento interno era como el del strobo flower.

edito porque encontré el cto.., creo que se entiende... 







Ahora que recuerdo, tengo un Mushroom marca Chauvet (igual al Vertigo/a de American DJ) que gira hacia un solo lado... hace años que está así jejeje tal vez lo revise.


----------



## Santee (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola, espero que de algun fruto este proyecto si no es que ya lo dio, y paso a hacer dos preguntas

1) que transistores son 

2) y en la parte  de la salida del IC2 1 y 2 que hay una Q que significa '?

Saludos y Suerte 

Pd: (disculpen mi ignoracia ya que me estoy metiendo en la electronica y el hecho de crear luces roboticas " caseras " ).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 21, 2010)

1)segun lo que se necesite para mover el motor

2)me parece que solo es para indicar los puntos de conexion entre las 2 partes del circuito

saludos


----------



## Santee (Ene 22, 2010)

la letra Q esuna indicacion normalizada por los fabricantes de circuitos integrados para indicar que es una salida la letra Q con una rayta arriba significa  que es una salida espejo de la salida Q es decir si Q esta en uno Q negada esta en  cero y viceversa visitante


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola Colegas Consegui unas imagenes donde se ven bien las pistas y los componentes este circuito es de un efecto audiorritmico del clasico mini moon con motor de 220v. Saludos y espero que les sea de utilidad.

Aca un winrar con imagenes y pcb de la placa (el pcb se abre con el expresspcb)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 28, 2010)

hola oscarcito_ale, la verdad no se ve muy dificil de copiar... en cuanto tenga camara les paso foto de las placas de un mushroom (o vertigo/a, son la misma cosa) y de un agressor.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola DJ_Glenn la verdad seria interesante lo del agresor porque tengo uno sin la placa audirritmica va dos con un mistyc y me gustaria volver a ponerlo en marcha los mismos tienen motores de 12 VDC y no conseguia un circuito para los mismos espero que los puedas publicar. Saludos


----------



## akelarg (Nov 30, 2011)

se podria volver a subir el circuito y el pcb de la misma ya que no estan disponibles en el servidor de descarga??? Desde ya MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS


----------

